# Burning Mountain (An Interactive Story)



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome to Burning Mountain
An Interactive Story

In this game you essentially play as the Navi of this story: a helpful sprite who occasionally interjects during the adventure of a dauntless hero. You may aid him, you may advise him, but regardless of what you say or don't say, he will be marching forward like the hero he is.

(Credit to Shiloh for helping with this story)


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2018)

Burning mountain 


Spoiler: Start



In the abode of an aged old wizard where potions and books pile upon any level surface; hauled away in one of the chambers, Hienz the wizard stands by his pot of magics perfecting his brew. Suddenly a knock at the door.

"Knock  knock Yo  Hiens!!  Its  me,  open  the  door!" Seems some impatient fellow has dropped by to pay the old wizard a visit.

"Hold  your  horses  Benethir,  I’m on my way."
Moments later the door is opened. And standing outside amongst the wood is a knight in black armor.
"I  got  a  mission  from  the  guild.  We’re  killing  The  Dragon  of  Burning  Mountain." Says the knight

"You  mean  you’re  killing  The  Dragon  of  Burning  Mountain. I  am  staying  right  here." Replys the wizard

"I see that you are busy but can’t  your  books  wait  for  once?"

… Hienz doesnt reply

"Fine  Hiens,  have  it  your  way.  I  could  easily  handle  this  myself. I  just  thought  it  would  be  fun  to  go  with  a  friend. It’s  always  better  to  adventure  with  someone  you  trust!"

"Oh Benethir...  I'm  touched.
  But  I’m  sorry,  I  cannot  go."

"Fine!  Whatever.  I’ll  be  on  my  way  then!"

"Hold  on,  hold  on.  Let  me  get  you  something."

The old wizard goes thru his belongings

"Take  this  with  you.  I'm  far  too  busy  to  assist  in  person  but  this  tiny  creature  can  serve  as  a guide.  This  sprite  will  provide  useful  tips  and  aid  you  in  a  variety  of  ways."

"It  can’t  even  wield  a  sword,  how  is  this  supposed  to  help  me?

"Hmmm… Perhaps  it  won't  be  of  much  help.  But  regardless,  it  at  least  will  keep  you  company."

"Uh,  thanks  Hiens…  I’ll  take  this  thing  with  me,  but  when  I’m  in  the  middle  of  battle  facing  down a ferocious dragon without  backup,  I’ll  be  thinking  of  you. Come  on  then  little  fella,  let’s  go  slay  a  dragon."

*Continue to Act 1*


----------



## Pogo (Nov 30, 2018)

Spoiler: Act 1



The  Dragon  of  Burning  Mountain  lives,  surprisingly  enough,  in  Burning  Mountain.  The  name  is recent. For  years  it  was  a  normal  mountain  that  required  no  special  name but  ever  since  the  dragon  showed  up,  all  the  forests  and  villages  near  the  base  of  the  mountain have been catching fire.  The  guild  now  sends  its  hero  to  slay  the  dragon.

Benethir  the  warrior,  despite  signing  up  for  this  very  task,  seems  unconcerned  with  the  dragon; he  goes  on  to  rant  about  a  different  subject  entirely.
"It’s  guild  business.  Hienz should  be  here. What’s  so  great  about  books  anyway?  You  can’t  kill something  with  a  book! It’s  stupid  is  what  it  is.  And  cowardly!  He’s  afraid  of  a  measly  dragon!"

Along the road,  a  small  group  of  bandits  are  hiding  behind  the trees and foliage.


You could warn Benethir  of  the  danger. What do you do?



Spoiler: Warn Benethir



>Warn Benethir

Though the knight was lost in thought, You manage to warn the warrior of the impending danger.

"Huh?  What’s  this?" Says the alarmed knight

The  first  arrow  whizzes  toward  Benethir.  He  catches  it  in  his  fist.

Spotting the 3 bandits, he strikes  down the bandit who fired the arrow.  The  second  bandit  attempts  bury  his  knife  into  the  warrior,  but  the  warrior  dodges  the assault  and  strikes  him instead.  Benethir  grins  as  he  advances  onto  the  third  bandit,  the  one  who  had been  unlucky  enough  to  challenge an accomplished knight.

"Blimey,  The  runt  done  caught  our  arrows!"

"You  thought  you  could  challenge  me?  Fool!"

"Gahhh…." Benethir  makes  short  work  of  the  bandit.  The  road  is  quiet  once  more.  Benethir  gives  you  a respectful  nod.



Spoiler: Continue



As  you  travel,  the  bushes  become  more  numerous,  and  the  trees  taller  and  thicker.  Soon  the path   fades  and  you  find  yourself  traversing  thick  foliage,  which  obscures  your  vision.

You  are  not  alone,  someone  else  is  traveling  this  paths.  Between  the  undergrowth , peering through  the  leaves   you  spot  a  man  that  is  not  a  bandit  at  all,  but  rather  an  elderly priest.

You have a choice.


Spoiler: Tell Benethir to attack! 



>Tell Benethir  to  attack!

Nothing  stops  a  warrior  once  he  has  spotted  his  foe.  Benethir  rips  through  the  undergrowth  and cuts  down  the  man  before  he  can  so  much  as  scream.
"well  that  was  easy." Benethir Huffs.
"Wait  a  minute…  a  priestly  robe,  an  easy  fight?" It  is  not  until  the  old  man  lies  unmoving  that  Benethir  realizes  that  this  old  man  is  no  bandit,  he is  a  priest  gathering  herbs  in  the  woods.   "Do  you  mean  to  tell  me  i  knocked  out  this  old  man  for  no  reason!?"
Benethir "You  are  a  terrible  guide  sir  sprite." Benethir is looking rather annoyed. That is Until he spots a potion the priest had dropped "Well  no  matter.  This  potion  will  be  helpful  for  the  both  of  us."
Benethir  leans  over  to  wipe  his  sword  off  on  the  grass.  Picks up the potion and  drains  it in  one  gulp. He leaves the elder with the empty flask.
*Continue to Act 2A*





Spoiler: Do nothin



>You Do  nothing

The  old  man  sees  the  warrior  and  throws  his  hands  into  the  air.
"Please  don’t  hurt  me!"

" I  wouldn’t  harm  an  old  man  like  you!  I  only  fight  enemy  soldiers!  And  bandits!  And  dragons.  And the  occasional  raccoon  that  threatens  the  village…  that  is,  I  wish  you  no  harm."

"Oh  you’re  a  warrior?  I  thought  you  had  that  look  about  you.  And  a  wounded  one  at  that.  Here,  I have  just  the  thing  for  you.  Take  this  potion. May  our  kind  lord  keep  his  watch  over  you  on  your travels. "

Benethir thanks the elderly priest and they head their separate ways.

The two continue their journey

*Continue to Act 2B*











Spoiler: Do nothing



>You did nothing

The  first  arrow  whizzes  toward  the  unprepared  Benethir.  It  sinks  deep  into  his  shoulder.
"Ye’d  best  drop  yer  gold  and  yer  blade  if  you  know  what's  best  for  yah." Says one of the bandits.
Enraged. The knight pulls out the arrow and rushes the bandits.
A  second  arrow  lands  harmlessly  in  the  dirt  behind  him as he strikes down the first bandit in reach.
"Gahhh…."

"Blimey He  took  out  charlie."
"don't  want  to  mess  with  im’  lets  scram."
The  archers,  seeing  what has  become  of their  friend,  flee. The  road  is  quiet  once  more.
Benethir doesn't look too well.


Spoiler: Continue



As  you  travel,  the  bushes  become  more  numerous,  and  the  trees  taller  and  thicker.  Soon  the path   fades  and  you  find  yourself  traversing  thick  foliage,  which  obscures  your  vision.

You  are  not  alone,  someone  else  is  traveling  this  paths.  Between  the  undergrowth , peering through  the  leaves   you  spot  a  man  that  is  not  a  bandit  at  all,  but  rather  an  elderly priest.

You have a choice.


Spoiler: Tell Benethir to attack! 



>You Tell Benethir  to  attack!


Nothing  stops  a  warrior  once  he  has  spotted  his  foe.  Benethir  rips  through  the  undergrowth  and cuts  down  the  man  before  he  can  so  much  as  scream.
"well  that  was  easy." Benethir Huffs.
"Wait  a  minute…  a  priestly  robe,  an  easy  fight?" It  is  not  until  the  old  man  lies  unmoving  that  Benethir  realizes  that  this  old  man  is  no  bandit,  he is  a  priest  gathering  herbs  in  the  woods.   "Do  you  mean  to  tell  me  i  knocked  out  this  old  man  for  no  reason!?"
Benethir "You  are  a  terrible  guide  sir  sprite." Benethir is looking rather annoyed. That is Until he spots a potion the priest had dropped "Well  no  matter.  This  potion  will  be  helpful  for  the  both  of  us."
Benethir  leans  over  to  wipe  his  sword  off  on  the  grass.  Picks up the potion and  drains  it in  one  gulp. He leaves the elder with the empty flask.

*Continue to Act 2C*





Spoiler: Do nothin



>You Do  nothing

The  old  man  sees  the  warrior  and  throws  his  hands  into  the  air.
"Please  don’t  hurt  me!"

" I  wouldn’t  harm  an  old  man  like  you!  I  only  fight  enemy  soldiers!  And  bandits!  And  dragons.  And the  occasional  raccoon  that  threatens  the  village…  that  is,  I  wish  you  no  harm."

"Oh  you’re  a  warrior?  I  thought  you  had  that  look  about  you.  And  a  wounded  one  at  that.  Here,  I have  just  the  thing  for  you.  Take  this  potion. May  our  kind  lord  keep  his  watch  over  you  on  your travels. "

Benethir thanks the elderly priest and they head their separate ways.

The two continue their journey

*Continue to Act 2A*


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2018)

Spoiler: Act 2A



Out  of  the  forest  at  last,  you  have  arrived  to  the  base  of  Burning  Mountain.  The  air  is  hot  and sticky  and  every  flap  of  your  wings  takes  effort.

"The  evil  dragon  is  up  there!" Says Benethir

Yes.  The  danger  of  the  mission  finally  hits  you.  A  dragon  is  a  different  beast  from  bandits  or priests  in  the  woods.  Are  you  sure  you  can  handle  this?  Are you sure  Benethir  can?

You have a choice


Spoiler: Ask Benethir to turn back



>You ask Benethir  to  abandon  the  mission,  it’s  too  dangerous.

"You  want  me  to  abandon  my  quest?  You’re  just  as  bad  as  him!  You’re  cowards!  The  both  of you!"
Benethir marches on.  After  a  moment,  you  follow.



Spoiler: Continue



You  have  no  idea  how  the  warrior  stands  the  heat  in  all  that  armor  but  he  hasn’t  stopped  to  rest. His  breaths  huff  rhythmically,  almost  loud  enough  that  you  don’t  hear  the  scraping  of… something  against  stone.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Point out strange sound



>Point  out  the  strange  sound

"What’s  That?!" Benethir heeds your warning and  stops  to  control  his  breathing.  You  silently  point  out  the  dragon’s  tail.

"That  could  have  been  bad."  Says the knight.


Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.

*Continue to Act 3B*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"

*Continue to Act 3B*











Spoiler: Do Nothing



>You Do  nothing

There’s  a  huge  noise  and  the  cavern  shakes,  causing  stones  to  fall  from  the  ceiling.

"What  was  that?"
Benethir’s  question  is  answered  a  moment  later  when  a  giant  green  tail  slams  into  the  wall.

Benethir looks frightened.



Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.

*Continue to Act 3B*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"

*Continue to Act 3A*

















Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do  nothing

You  say  nothing.  Why  would  you?  Benethir  is  a  hero,  he  can  handle  a  measly  dragon.  You shoot  him  a  smile.

The two continue there march

"Onward  sprite!"



Spoiler: Continue



You  have  no  idea  how  the  warrior  stands  the  heat  in  all  that  armor  but  he  hasn’t  stopped  to  rest. His  breaths  huff  rhythmically,  almost  loud  enough  that  you  don’t  hear  the  scraping  of… something  against  stone.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Point out strange sound



>Point  out  the  strange  sound

"What’s  That?!" Benethir heeds your warning and  stops  to  control  his  breathing.  You  silently  point  out  the  dragon’s  tail.

"That  could  have  been  bad."  Says the knight.


Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.

*Continue to Act 3C*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"
*Continue to Act 3B*











Spoiler: Do Nothing



>You Do  nothing

There’s  a  huge  noise  and  the  cavern  shakes,  causing  stones  to  fall  from  the  ceiling.

"What  was  that?"
Benethir’s  question  is  answered  a  moment  later  when  a  giant  green  tail  slams  into  the  wall.

Benethir looks frightened.



Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.

*Continue to Act 3B*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"

*Continue to Act 3B*


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2018)

Spoiler: Act 2B



Out  of  the  forest  at  last,  you  have  arrived  to  the  base  of  Burning  Mountain.  The  air  is  hot  and sticky  and  every  flap  of  your  wings  takes  effort.

"The  evil  dragon  is  up  there!" Says Benethir

Yes.  The  danger  of  the  mission  finally  hits  you.  A  dragon  is  a  different  beast  from  bandits  or priests  in  the  woods.  Are  you  sure  you  can  handle  this?  Are you sure  Benethir  can?

You have a choice


Spoiler: Ask Benethir to turn back



>You ask Benethir  to  abandon  the  mission,  it’s  too  dangerous.

"You  want  me  to  abandon  my  quest?  You’re  just  as  bad  as  him!  You’re  cowards!  The  both  of you!"
Benethir marches on.  After  a  moment,  you  follow.



Spoiler: Continue



You  have  no  idea  how  the  warrior  stands  the  heat  in  all  that  armor  but  he  hasn’t  stopped  to  rest. His  breaths  huff  rhythmically,  almost  loud  enough  that  you  don’t  hear  the  scraping  of… something  against  stone.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Point out strange sound



>Point  out  the  strange  sound

"What’s  That?!" Benethir heeds your warning and  stops  to  control  his  breathing.  You  silently  point  out  the  dragon’s  tail.

"That  could  have  been  bad."  Says the knight.


Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.

*Continue to Act 3C*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"
*Continue to Act 3B*











Spoiler: Do Nothing



>You Do  nothing

There’s  a  huge  noise  and  the  cavern  shakes,  causing  stones  to  fall  from  the  ceiling.

"What  was  that?"
Benethir’s  question  is  answered  a  moment  later  when  a  giant  green  tail  slams  into  the  wall.

Benethir looks frightened.



Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.
*Continue to Act 3B*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"
*Continue to Act 3B*

















Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do  nothing

You  say  nothing.  Why  would  you?  Benethir  is  a  hero,  he  can  handle  a  measly  dragon.  You shoot  him  a  smile.

The two continue there march

"Onward  sprite!"



Spoiler: Continue



You  have  no  idea  how  the  warrior  stands  the  heat  in  all  that  armor  but  he  hasn’t  stopped  to  rest. His  breaths  huff  rhythmically,  almost  loud  enough  that  you  don’t  hear  the  scraping  of… something  against  stone.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Point out strange sound



>Point  out  the  strange  sound

"What’s  That?!" Benethir heeds your warning and  stops  to  control  his  breathing.  You  silently  point  out  the  dragon’s  tail.

"That  could  have  been  bad."  Says the knight.


Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.

*Continue to Act 3C*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"

*Continue to Act 3C*











Spoiler: Do Nothing



>You Do  nothing

There’s  a  huge  noise  and  the  cavern  shakes,  causing  stones  to  fall  from  the  ceiling.

"What  was  that?"
Benethir’s  question  is  answered  a  moment  later  when  a  giant  green  tail  slams  into  the  wall.

Benethir looks frightened.



Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.

*Continue to Act 3C*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"

*Continue to Act 3B*


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2018)

Spoiler: Act 2C



Out  of  the  forest  at  last,  you  have  arrived  to  the  base  of  Burning  Mountain.  The  air  is  hot  and sticky  and  every  flap  of  your  wings  takes  effort.

"The  evil  dragon  is  up  there!" Says Benethir

Yes.  The  danger  of  the  mission  finally  hits  you.  A  dragon  is  a  different  beast  from  bandits  or priests  in  the  woods.  Are  you  sure  you  can  handle  this?  Are you sure  Benethir  can?

You have a choice


Spoiler: Ask Benethir to turn back



>You ask Benethir  to  abandon  the  mission,  it’s  too  dangerous.

"You  want  me  to  abandon  my  quest?  You’re  just  as  bad  as  him!  You’re  cowards!  The  both  of you!"
Benethir marches on.  After  a  moment,  you  follow.



Spoiler: Continue



You  have  no  idea  how  the  warrior  stands  the  heat  in  all  that  armor  but  he  hasn’t  stopped  to  rest. His  breaths  huff  rhythmically,  almost  loud  enough  that  you  don’t  hear  the  scraping  of… something  against  stone.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Point out strange sound



>Point  out  the  strange  sound

"What’s  That?!" Benethir heeds your warning and  stops  to  control  his  breathing.  You  silently  point  out  the  dragon’s  tail.

"That  could  have  been  bad."  Says the knight.


Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.

*Continue to Act 3B*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"
*Continue to Act 3A*











Spoiler: Do Nothing



>You Do  nothing

There’s  a  huge  noise  and  the  cavern  shakes,  causing  stones  to  fall  from  the  ceiling.

"What  was  that?"
Benethir’s  question  is  answered  a  moment  later  when  a  giant  green  tail  slams  into  the  wall.

Benethir looks frightened.



Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"

*Continue to Act 3A*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"

*Continue to Act 3A*

















Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do  nothing

You  say  nothing.  Why  would  you?  Benethir  is  a  hero,  he  can  handle  a  measly  dragon.  You shoot  him  a  smile.

The two continue there march

"Onward  sprite!"



Spoiler: Continue



You  have  no  idea  how  the  warrior  stands  the  heat  in  all  that  armor  but  he  hasn’t  stopped  to  rest. His  breaths  huff  rhythmically,  almost  loud  enough  that  you  don’t  hear  the  scraping  of… something  against  stone.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Point out strange sound



>Point  out  the  strange  sound

"What’s  That?!" Benethir heeds your warning and  stops  to  control  his  breathing.  You  silently  point  out  the  dragon’s  tail.

"That  could  have  been  bad."  Says the knight.


Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.
*Continue to Act 3B*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"
*Continue to Act 3B*











Spoiler: Do Nothing



>You Do  nothing

There’s  a  huge  noise  and  the  cavern  shakes,  causing  stones  to  fall  from  the  ceiling.

"What  was  that?"
Benethir’s  question  is  answered  a  moment  later  when  a  giant  green  tail  slams  into  the  wall.

Benethir looks frightened.



Spoiler: Continue



After  a  tense  moment,  the  tail  slithers  deeper  into  the  tunnels. You  continue  toward  the  heart  of  Burning  Mountain.

"WHO DARES ENTER THE DOMAIN OF MOLOG THE MIGHTY?"

Benethir ever confident proclaims "It  is  I!  Benethir  the  mighty  warrior!  You  threaten  my  country  and  for  that  you  shall  be  slain!"

"I  Molog,  Threaten  your  country!??  Your  rumors  mean  nothing  knight.  I  know  your  kind,  you  are here  for  nothing  but  your  own  glory.  Leave  while  you  have  the  chance  puny  human,  those  who trespass  in  my  domain  do  not  survive."

"Your  presence  alone  threatens  a  great  many  villages  dragon.  On  behalf  of  the  villagers  and  in the  name  of  my  guild  I’ll  remove  threats  like  you  from  the  world! "

As  Benethir  speaks,  fire  gathers  in  the  dragon’s  mouth.

You have a choice


Spoiler: Warn Benethir of the coming attack



>You warn Benethir of the coming attack

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.
To  your  surprise,  Benethir  drops  to  the  ground  and  remains  unharmed.
"Ha!  You  missed  Foolish  lizard!"
You  notice  that,  although  the  walls  are  scorched,  the  cave  floor  is  untouched.  Odd.

*Continue to Act 3B*





Spoiler: Do Nothing



>Do nothing

Molog  opens  his  massive  jaws  and  scorching  fire  jets  from  his  mouth.  Benethir  in  all  his  bravado fails  to  react  to  the  fiery  breath  of  the  dragon  and  is  scorched  for  it.

"You  will  regret  that,  Dragon!"

*Continue to Act 3A*


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2018)

Spoiler: Act 3






Spoiler: Act 3A



More  fire  begins  to  gather  in  Molog’s  mouth.  Benethir  is  completely  focused  on  the  dragon’s face  that he  doesn’t  see  the  dragons  massive  claws.

You got two options


Spoiler: Warn Benethir



>You warn  Benethir  about  the  surprise  attack

Fire  fills  the  cavern.
Your  warning  came  soon  enough  for  him  to  dodge  the  dragon’s  claws  and  his  fiery  breath.

Benethir  raises  his  sword.



Spoiler: Continue



The  battle  is  long  and  grueling  but  you are  no  longer  needed.  Benethir  rolls,  cuts  and  dodges like  he  was  born  for  this  battle.  Every  time  Molog  shifts  and  exposes  his  soft  underbelly  Benethir sees  the  opening  and  strikes.   "You  will  not  win  little  human!  You  cannot  slay  the  mighty  Molog!"
The  dragon  rears  up  for  a  final  attack  but  you  can  see  that  the  battle  has  taken  its  toll. The  Dragon  is  weakened.
"This  is  for  the  guild!"
Benethir’s  sword  sinks  deep  into  the  dragon’s  belly.  It’s  clear  that  the  fight  is  over.

*Continue to the Conclusion and select ending B*








Spoiler: Do Nothing



>You do nothing

When  the  smoke  clears  you  see  Benethir  slumped  against  the  wall.
"Your  trickery  cannot  defeat  me!  Fight  like  a  man,  dragon!"

Benethir  charges  forward,  invigorated  in  his  fury.



Spoiler: Continue



The  battle  is  long  and  grueling  but  you are  no  longer  needed.  Benethir  rolls,  cuts  and  dodges like  he  was  born  for  this  battle.  Every  time  Molog  shifts  and  exposes  his  soft  underbelly  Benethir sees  the  opening  and  strikes.   "You  will  not  win  little  human!  You  cannot  slay  the  mighty  Molog!"
The  dragon  rears  up  for  a  final  attack  but  you  can  see  that  the  battle  has  taken  its  toll. The  Dragon  is  weakened.
"This  is  for  the  guild!"
Benethir’s  sword  sinks  deep  into  the  dragon’s  belly.  It’s  clear  that  the  fight  is  over.
*Continue to the Conclusion and select ending A*











Spoiler: Act 3B



"You  humans  and  your  foul  nature!  So  eager  to  settle  every  problem  with  violence."

"You  say  we’re  violent  and  yet  you  attacked  first!  I  am  ready  with  my  blade  but  you  are  just  as eager  with  your  fire!  You  threaten  entire  towns  with  your  very  presence!"

Fire  gathers  in  Molog’s  mouth…
You see that he is vulnerable

You have a choice


Spoiler: Point out the dragon’s weakness 



> You Point  out  the  dragon’s  weakness

Spurred  on  by  your  directions,  Benethir  moves  before  the  dragon  can  react.  He  launches  himself across  the  cavern  with  a  mighty  leap.  His  sword  sinks  into  Molog’s  outstretched  neck.  From there  he  makes  short  work  of  the  dragon.


Spoiler: Continue



Both you and Benethir exit  the  cave,  injured  but  confident.  The  villagers  can  rest  safely  knowing  you have slain the dragon.
*Continue to the Conclusion and select ending C*








Spoiler: Do Nothing



>You do nothing

Caught  unaware,  Benethir  is  unable  to  dodge  the  next  gout  of  flame.  It  collides  into  his  chest, knocking  him  back  against  the  wall.  Undeterred,  the  warrior  brandishes  his  sword.  What  follows is  a  long and difficult fight. Benethir  eventually  triumphs  over  the  mighty  Molog.



Spoiler: Continue



Both you and Benethir exit  the  cave,  injured  but  confident.  The  villagers  can  rest  safely  knowing  you have slain the dragon.

*Continue to the Conclusion and select ending B*











Spoiler: Act 3C



"You  humans  and  your  foul  nature!  So  eager  to  settle  every  problem  with  violence."

"You  say  we’re  violent  and  yet  you  attacked  first!  I  am  ready  with  my  blade  but  you  are  just  as eager  with  your  fire!  You  threaten  entire  towns  with  your  very  presence!"

Fire  gathers  in  Molog’s  mouth…
but  something  seems  off...
The  dragon seems to hesitate.



Spoiler: Molog is vulnerable Attack Now



>You point out the dragons vulnerability

Spurred  on  by  your  directions,  Benethir  moves  before  the  dragon  can  react.  He  launches  himself across  the  cavern  with  a  mighty  leap.  His  sword  sinks  into  Molog’s  outstretched  neck.  From there  he  makes  short  work  of  the  dragon.



Spoiler: Continue



You  descend  from  the  mountain  with  the  dragon  defeated. The  journey  down  is  quiet.  At  the  bottom  of  the  mountain,
Benethir  turns  to  you.
"Heins  will  be  glad  to  have  you  back. Your  journey,  it  appears,  is  at  its  end.

*Continue to the Conclusion and select ending C*








Spoiler: Do Nothing



> You do  nothing

The  dragon  Hesitates "You  say  my  presence  is  causing  death?  I  have  killed  no  one  from  your  town.  I  have  hardly  left this  mountain  since  arriving,  you  have  no  reason  to  blame  me  for  their  misfortunes!"

The knight also withdraws his weapon.
"That  can’t  be  true,  ever  since  you  arrived  the  mountain  has  gotten  hotter  and  hotter!  Fire  spouts into  the  sky  and  burns  where  it  falls!  How  is  that  not  your  fault?'

The dragon looks annoyed but replies in earnest
"This  mountain  has  been  erupting  as  of  late,  but  my  presence  on  this  mountain  is  not  to blame."

"That  must  mean  the  Fire  comes  from  the  mountain  itself. "

"I  have  said  already  that  I  have  no  interest  in  killing  your  people  warrior.   I  do  not  want  to  kill  anyone,  nor  do  I  desire  to  constantly  fight  knights  who  arrive  on  my doorstep  with  the  wrong  idea.  I  will  leave.  Goodbye  brave  warrior."

Benethir  stands  back  and  watches  as  Molog  flaps  his  wings  and  rises  into  the  air.  Soon  the  dragon  leaves, nothing  more than  a  green  dot  in  the  sky.



Spoiler: Continue



You and benethir descend  from  the  mountain. The  journey  down  is  quiet.  At  the  bottom  of  the  mountain,
Benethir  turns  to  you.
"Heins  will  be  glad  to  have  you  back."
Your  journey,  it  appears,  is  at  its  end.

*Continue to the Conclusion and select ending D*


----------



## Pogo (Dec 1, 2018)

Spoiler: Conclusion



After a long journey both you and Benethir return to the wizards abode.

"KNOCK KNOCK Hey  Hiens  open  the  door! "

"Just  a  moment,  I’m  in  the  middle  of-!"

The knight Benethir returns with the sprite.
"I  let  myself  in."

"Ah  well,  studying  takes  time  Benethir.  Did  you  complete  your  mission?"

"yeah,  the  dragon’s  gone."

" Right…  That’s  good.   Was  my sprite  able  to  assist  you?"

"About  that…"



Spoiler: Ending A



Hiens  listens  as  Benethir  recounts  his  adventure.

"Well  I  expected  as  much." Says Hiens with a look of disappointment.
"The guild  will  want  to  know." Replys Benethir
"Go  tell  them  then.  I’m  sure  they’ll  all  be  very  excited.  Now  get  out  of  my  shop  I  have  a  lot  of  work to  do  and  you’re  spoiling  my  concentration."
And  with  that  Benethir  turns  and  slams  the  door  behind  him.
Hiens continues to work undisturbed in his studies.
"Yes…  a new recipe.  Less  nightshade  perhaps.  And  maybe  a  bat’s  ear."
The wizard raises  his  hand  and  snaps.  You  are  gone.

The end





Spoiler: Ending B



Hiens  listens  as  Benethir  recounts  his  adventure.

"Ah,  good  good.  All  is  as  expected  then.  See,  you  don’t  need  my  help  after  all.  Why  don’t  you  tell the  guild  of  your  success?"
"Yeah."
And  with  that  Benethir  returns  you  to  the  wizard,  in  turn  you  return  to  your  shelf.  They  will be  back,  you  know,  before  the  next  adventure.  For  now,  it’s  time  to  rest.

The End





Spoiler: Ending C



Hiens  listens  as  Benethir  recounts  his  adventure.

"It  looks  like  my  sprite  provided  some  help  after  all!  That’s  good.  I’m  proud.  You  look  like  you’ve gotten  a  little  scorched  there  my  friend,  why  don’t  I  see  to  that  before  you  inform  the  guild  of your  victory?"

"Sure.  Will  you  come  with  me  on  the  next  quest?"

"Perhaps...  but  you  have  done  well  my  friend,  you  don’t  need  my  help."

Benethir  nods,  though you can see he  does  not  look  wholly  convinced.

The End





Spoiler: Ending D



Hiens  listens  as  Benethir  recounts  his  adventure.

"Fantastic!  That  is  wonderful.  I’ll  need  to  examine  this  link  between  dragons  and  related  fiery activity.  Well  whatever  the  case  the  Dragon  is  gone  you  should  tell  the  guild  the  good  news Benethir!"
"I’ll  do  that.  But  uh,  as  great  as  the  sprite  was,  I  missed  you.  You’re  still  part  of  the  guild,  you should  come  on  the  next  quest."
Hiens takes a moment to think of his proposal.
"Yes.  Yes,  that  could  be  just  what  I  need!  A  chance  to  get  some  sun  on  these  old  bones  and observe  things  up  close.  That’s  a  good  idea  old  friend!" "All  of  my  ideas  are  good." Replys Benethir
"Yes… Let’s  quit  while  we’re  ahead,  shall  we?"

And that is the end of the adventure. You join the two as they journey back to the guild.
Thats all folks!


----------

